# 3 rivers dalaa bow



## Rooster864 (Jun 1, 2009)

wondering if anybody has tried one and whats your opinion ?


----------



## woodridge 30-30 (Feb 1, 2009)

first off i dont own one, but i have let a good 4 dozen arrows fly out of one. they are typical to "modern" riser recurves in that they tend to have a little bit of handshock. other then that they really shoot well. putting 3 arrows in a foam cup was no challenge. 

if you look at any other type bow in this range, they all shoot, they are all quieter then compounds (but not real trad bows) and they all make that twang noise that just wont go away. many people say otherwise but once you get one in your hands i think you will agree with me. the sky 17'' is also a great bow imo but is still behind the DAS (maker of the dalaa). the hoyt is ok but theres something about it that i just dont like. it is VERY fast though, and i really mean fast(for trad). i chrony'd one 65# 28'' 480 arrow 226 fps, thats within 20 fps of my martin moab of about the same setup. the martin jag is so so, but i havent shot it enough to really say much. 

in my opinion metal riser bows are just something to say away from unless you really need or want one. true traditional bows are just so much better and only slightly slower


----------

